# keine neuen DFÜ-Verbindungen



## Anonymous (5 April 2002)

Hallo,
eine Bekannte hatte auf Ihrem Rechner immer 2 DFÜ-Verbindungen. Seit neuestem geht aber nur noch eine, die andere meldet immer "Anschluß besetzt". (Fehler 676)
Wenn man eine neue Verbindung einrichtet, bekommt man die selbe Meldung.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, warum?
Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Peter


----------



## Freeman76 (5 April 2002)

Hi,

wurde evtl. eine Null vorgewählt obwohl nicht notwendig bzw. die Null vergessen damit ein Amt kommt. Gibt es evtl. den angewählten Provider nicht mehr oder kann es sein, dass dieser einfach überlastet ist (evtl. weil soooo billig) ???

Fehlerdiagnose ist ein bisschen schwierig


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2002)

Gib doch mal ein paar Rahmendaten zu der Konfiguration (Betriebssystem, Telefonanschluß, Amtsvorwahl,...)

Mit diesen spärlichen Daten wird Dir kaum jemand helfen können.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2002)

Hallo,
als Betriebssystem ist Win98 installiert. Im Rechner ist ne Ftritz-Card und die Verbindung geht normal über ISDN ohne Amtsvorwahl.
Vor kurzem war eine dritte DFÜ-Verbindung mit ner 0190er-Nummer, die ich gelöscht habe, installiert.
Außerdem habe ich in der Registry unter HKEY_LOCAL_Machine\Software einen Ordner namens "DIALER" gelöscht, der ein Unterverzeichnis mit der Bezeichnung "hardcore..." oder so ähnlich enthielt. 
Sperrung der Einwahl über 0190-Nr. wurde mittlerweile durchgeführt.
Die Verbindung, die mittlerweile nicht mehr geht, war über den Provider MDS, Rufnummer 0192658, kein Kennwort etc. erforderlich.
Auf meinem Rechner komm ich da jederzeit rein, auf dem anderen gibt es nur die bekannte Fehlermeldung. Seit neuestem ist auf dem betroffenen Rechner auch der Smartsurfer installiert, der seine eigene DFÜ eingerichtet hat und bei manchen Nummern ebenfalls den Fehler meldet, andere Nummern aber normal wählt.
Kann es vielleicht sein, dass auf dem Rechner noch "Reste" des Dialers vorhanden sind?
Für Tipps im voraus vieln Dank
Peter


----------

